
God's Lonely Programmer - wheresvic1
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wnj43x/gods-lonely-programmer
======
Throwaway130319
[https://www.scribd.com/document/137846737/Communique-Self-
or...](https://www.scribd.com/document/137846737/Communique-Self-organizing-
structure-production-and-organization)

